# Walnuts with Parmesan TNT



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2011)

As you all know we adore any kind of nut. So when I see or get an Idea that grabs me I have to try it. Here is the latest one I'm munching. Wish I could hand ya some
Boil 1 cup of walnuts in water for 5 min.Drain and place the nuts on paper towels. Spread the nuts of a cookie sheet and roast  at 350 until crisp. Mix 1 Tab of veggie oil with the nuts. Combine 2-3 Tab parmesan with 1/2 tea or more of garlic salt or powder and some added salt. Mix with nuts Roast for 5 min more.
Enjoy but let them cool so you don't burn your tongue
kades


----------

